# Turbo Drive Arcade



## Dak38 (Nov 17, 2009)

Anyone ever tried one of these?

http://cgi.ebay.com/ICE-TURBO-DRIVE...140451519177?pt=Slot_Cars&hash=item20b3901ac9

I can't imagine it getting much use in the arcade after the first person de-slotted a car.


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Ok. I have seen these. Tom has one and Bob also has one. They don't come out of the slots. The pin goes wide underneath a layer of track and keeps it from de-slotting. 

Looks cool as hell imo.


----------



## FullyLoaded (Apr 19, 2006)

I recall seeing one of these in an arcade years and years ago. It was mostly _Out of Order_ but I was able to play it once or twice. They have it set that the power is cut off to your car if you try to go too fast around certain areas of the track. The key to winning the race is to go fast but slow down to a set speed for the turns.

It would be nice for a home 1/32 set-up since everything is contained in one unit and you got a nice lap counter / race timer unit integrated into the 1/32 track which used a version of Parma Womp 1/32 slots. I am guessing you could disable the "power shutoff" game feature.


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

very cool!


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 31, 2010)

If I had the cash I'd buy it.That thing is really cool.


----------

